# Bufflehead



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's one I finished up over the weekend!


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

goood lookin mount


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I really dig the pose Rick! It's something new to me and you definitely pulled it off. :beer:


----------

